

Pinboard Turns Six - thisisblurry
https://blog.pinboard.in/2015/07/pinboard_turns_six/

======
icey
Pinboard is one of those pieces of software that has "just worked" since I
first signed on. It's been a surprisingly useful part of my daily life, and
the lack of bullshit when using it has been awesome. Also: Maciej is an
incredible writer. If you haven't read his blog
([http://idlewords.com/](http://idlewords.com/)) or his Twitter account
([https://twitter.com/baconmeteor](https://twitter.com/baconmeteor)) you
really should.

~~~
hn9780470248775
You might be interested in his current kickstarter campaign:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-
wor...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-words-to-
antarctica)

Send Idle Words to Antarctica

"I propose to visit Antarctica in February, 2016 and write a series of at
least seven blog posts about what I see and learn. In a break with past
practice, I will publish the entire series within four months of completing
the trip.

The trip I have in mind is a 36-day organized sea cruise on a Russian
icebreaker to the Ross Ice Shelf and Bay of Whales, with stops along the way
at Australian and American bases (including McMurdo sound) and numerous
subantarctic islands."

------
sireat
Chalk me up as yet another happy user of Pinboard.

I put up with the ridiculously slow Delicious bookmarking for far too long
only migrating to Pinboard two years ago.

I have about 18k bookmarks on pinboard and speed has not suffered at all.
Bookmarking is very fast.

About the only criticism would be that search of my bookmark tags seems a bit
more primitive than on Delicious.

Can I actually search multiple tags (not text) in my bookmarks? For example
all bookmarks with hn and programming?

~~~
100k
You can do that:
[https://pinboard.in/faq/#filter_by_tags](https://pinboard.in/faq/#filter_by_tags)

------
100k
The post ends with "Please don't forget to make backups!"

I love Maciej's sense of humor and honesty.

Now, to download my bookmarks...

~~~
moot
Maciej is easily one of my favorite writers.

And speakers! I recommend:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vt8zqhHe_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vt8zqhHe_c)

------
mcovey
I love Pinboard, it's been the right thing the whole time, with no
uncomfortable changes or redesigns.

The few extra features I want, I've added myself with userscripts and
userstyles, and my own massively customized bookmarklet. The only thing I
could want in this regard is some slightly more flexible HTML on Pinboard's
pages itself, as it is it can be a bit tough to target certain elements with
CSS selectors.

------
metasean
I've been a member since December of 2010 (when there was some trouble brewing
with Del.icio.us) and I've never been disappointed!

------
flashman
More than anything else, I'm glad something on the scale of Pinboard can
exist. Just a man providing a service he built lovingly, to a base of happy
customers.

> I am a terrible businessman.

Only from a certain point of view.

------
sosuke
I went to sign up and was very confused by the recurring fee. I fully expected
to pay like $25 bucks once by now. I wonder how the one time fee would have
looked currently?

~~~
TillE
I paid $10.38 about a year ago. I think he just switched the one-time fee to
an annual one for new accounts. Still really cheap for a great service.

------
nindalf
Sorry for OT, but could anyone tell me how to pronounce "Maciej"? I usually
refer to him as "the pinboard guy" because I'm not sure.

~~~
jarek
There's a sample of the Polish pronunciation on
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Maciej](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Maciej)

~~~
nindalf
Thank you! :)

